# Weirdest looking fitting.



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have never seen this fitting before and have no clue how this was ever code for drain connections. I am sure a lot of folks on here are familiar with this but its a new one on me. I could see using it to tie in vents but never sewer drains like it is being used for here:




















4 bathrooms are tied into this one fitting. One lav, one toilet and one tub/shower per bathroom.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

That is one big chunk of brass and copper where did they find a fitting like that when they built the house?


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

A horizontal twin tee:










Double sanitary tee with side inlet:











http://www.canplasplumbing.com/plumbing.aspx?categoryID=682



I've never seen one like yours though, especially in bronze. It looks like something useful for a hotel or condo tower.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Love them fernco fittings.....


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

CaberTosser said:


> A horizontal twin tee:
> 
> Double sanitary tee with side inlet:
> 
> ...


Yeah, this one has 6 drain inlets. 2 toilets and 4 tub showers.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That's the craziest thing I've ever seen


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hell yea. Ware do u get those at. I could change my whole way of plumbing if I had that in my truck !!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Know where that fitting would look even better? In my scrap bucket.....:laughing:..but then how on earth would I tie all that spaghetti back together?....:blink:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

A coworker said that if you had to run a cable, then getting it to go the right way would be like winning the lottery. I agree.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I have never seen this fitting before and have no clue how this was ever code for drain connections. I am sure a lot of folks on here are familiar with this but its a new one on me. I could see using it to tie in vents but never sewer drains like it is being used for here:
> 
> 4 bathrooms are tied into this one fitting. One lav, one toilet and one tub/shower per bathroom.


I can only imagine your expression on your face when you laid eyes on that helicopter looking fitting haha! Crazy..... Seems like if you flushed all 4 toilets at the same time all the water would just explode in the center of that cross. Talk them into repiping that section I see $$$$$ in scrap.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

CaberTosser said:


> I've never seen one like yours though, especially in bronze. It looks like something useful for a hotel or condo tower.


It was in a set of townhomes that all had copper piping for their drain work and looped copper for the water. All units had common adjoining walls and this fitting was used throughout the complex to tie two units second floor baths in. I too would loved to have scrapped it.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Chadillac80 said:


> I can only imagine your expression on your face when you laid eyes on that helicopter looking fitting haha! Crazy..... Seems like if you flushed all 4 toilets at the same time all the water would just explode in the center of that cross. Talk them into repiping that section I see $$$$$ in scrap.


I was pretty confused by the spider look of it. But It has just 2 toilets & 4 tub/showers connected to it. The top was a 3" vent. And I would love that much scrap.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Hell yea. Ware do u get those at. I could change my whole way of plumbing if I had that in my truck !!!


No clue where to get them. I am thinking that the original architect had them specially made just for the job, maybe. Who knows...it was the 70s after all


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

4 bathrooms are tied into this one fitting. One lav, one toilet and one tub/shower per bathroom.[/QUOTE]
This is where I thought you meant 4 w/c's into that one fitting.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The center line of the minor is over the center line of the majors maybe its still code aprooved. Lol


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Chadillac80 said:


> 4 bathrooms are tied into this one fitting. One lav, one toilet and one tub/shower per bathroom.


This is where I thought you meant 4 w/c's into that one fitting.[/QUOTE]

I guess you're right. I didn't think about it but duh, it had to be. I was only thinking about the amount of lines coming in: 2 - 3" lines. But 4 toilets are tied in to that. Wow, yeah, that would be a lot of water in at one time.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> This is where I thought you meant 4 w/c's into that one fitting.


I guess you're right. I didn't think about it but duh, it had to be. I was only thinking about the amount of lines coming in: 2 - 3" lines. But 4 toilets are tied in to that. Wow, yeah, that would be a lot of water in at one time.[/QUOTE]

If they're all flushed at the same time during a SuperBowl commercial break, which dookie has the right of way at the 4-way stop?:whistling2:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Do the fixtures served by the fitting have vents? If not, it's probably a Sovent fitting.


----------



## Copper face (May 8, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> A coworker said that if you had to run a cable, then getting it to go the right way would be like winning the lottery. I agree.


My old boss told me a story about one of them he called it a stack fitting don't know if that's right he said went to snake a line and came out of a toilet .


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I have never seen this fitting before and have no clue how this was ever code for drain connections. I am sure a lot of folks on here are familiar with this but its a new one on me. I could see using it to tie in vents but never sewer drains like it is being used for here:
> 
> 
> Could that be from a SOVENT system? If my memory serves me correctly they at one time tried a residential system. I think -- but it never took off. That fitting would have been between the airetor and the deairetor


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Do the fixtures served by the fitting have vents? If not, it's probably a Sovent fitting.


In the center its a vent. It has a total of 8 stubb outs. Six horizontal inlets and a 3"vent in the middle with a 3" outlet on the bottom. It was the main vent for 4 baths. What is a sovent system?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I have only worked with Sovent systems once, way back in my very early apprentice days, so I don't have a solid understanding, and could be way off base. 

If I understand it correctly, the tee fitting that receives drainage from a branch is an areator, that mixes air into the waste and water. This gives fixtures that attach to lower branches a source of air without needing to run a whole bunch of revents. So basically, the soil/waste stack serves as the vent. 

Then just above the ground floor, there is a de areator wye that somehow "unmixes" the water and air.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

it's legal actually called a "wisconsin" fitting :yes:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Plumbworker said:


> it's legal actually called a "wisconsin" fitting :yes:


I do not know where that fitting would be legal other than for venting.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I do not know where that fitting would be legal other than for venting.


you can't get those anymore but i'm pretty sure it would still be legal.. that fitting was common around my area in the 30's and 40's

they never had 4 baths tied into them though


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I have never seen any fitting that CrAzY b4 either. But if I had to give it a name I would call it an Octopus Tee... what would be cool is if you flushed toilets and ran all the tubs/sinks at once a huge geiser of water and poop jetted out of the roof!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Plumbworker said:


> it's legal actually called a "wisconsin" fitting :yes:


Not here, Wisconsin is a tee with a 2" inlet on the top.

Never seen one those crazy fittings.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> I have never seen any fitting that CrAzY b4 either. But if I had to give it a name I would call it an Octopus Tee... what would be cool is if you flushed toilets and ran all the tubs/sinks at once a huge geiser of water and poop jetted out of the roof!


I have been calling it the spider fitting. Octopus works also


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I have been calling it the spider fitting. Octopus works also


Great minds think alike! :thumbs up:


----------

